# Hello



## Elizabethmartinez305 (Nov 24, 2017)

Hello one question i currently have miami set up as my defualt warehouse is their a link and a way i can add any other stayes so it grabs from other places


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

You can, but have to learn which ones they are.


----------



## soupergloo (Jul 24, 2015)

your warehouse has to be merged with other warehouses for you to view offers from warehouses that aren’t your “home” warehouse .. otherwise you can email support to be transferred to another. 

good luck .. I hear Miami is the most difficult warehouse to get blocks out of.


----------



## alberto sanchez (Oct 5, 2017)

i do 8 hours miami everyday

but the warning emails been getting me thinking i do one block yes and one block know i feel like if you do 8 hours straight them knowing how hard it is to get blocks you must be using something if its 8 hours straight


----------



## Brandon Wilson (Aug 13, 2017)

On the weekends I usually do 9 hours. I don't do anything special. I just check for more blocks once I'm done. That simple. No issues.


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver (Jun 21, 2016)

Brandon Wilson said:


> On the weekends I usually do 9 hours. I don't do anything special. I just check for more blocks once I'm done. That simple. No issues.


 Yeh...it's the simple when it's THAT simple! You don't work 8 hours a day in miami without using a block grabber, completely impossible and good luck scoring a second block just "checking for more blocks" when you finish your first. Happens very little if ever. To work at all in miami you need to be doing something other than just manually refreshing PERIOD!

For the original OP. Multiple warehouse options are not a choice of drivers, amazon decides. DMI2 and DMI3 are merged so you'll ONLY see those 2 warehouse offers if you work out of one or the other. 
I believe that if you work out of UFL2 you'll see fresh and prime now offers out of wynwood. But there is no option to "add" other warehouses you wish to work out of.


----------



## Brandon Wilson (Aug 13, 2017)

Miami sounds annoying.


----------



## dkcs (Aug 27, 2014)

Brandon Wilson said:


> Miami sounds annoying.


It is and I don't even live there... I get more strange requests from Miami drivers.


----------



## Flex89 (Jun 12, 2016)

Let's just hope they stay in Miami and don't spread their plague to other hubs.


----------



## UberPasco (Oct 18, 2015)

Flex89 said:


> Let's just hope they stay in Miami and don't spread their plague to other hubs.


11 months ago when everywhere else in the country was pooh-poohing our concerns, I compared this to a virus that would quickly spread. And now all those who called us whiners are whining. LOL


----------

